# Spring Fling 2005 - Checking Attendance



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

**** POSTPONED ***Spring Fling 2005 - Checking Attendance*

See link.

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15358



*Spring Fling 2005 @ Matapeake Pier March 5, 2005 

Time : All Day - I will try and get there by 10:00am

Please respond here that you are still coming and what you will be contributing to the event.

Hope to see you all there.

This what I have so far.


WBT = Will be there


WBT * Orest * Chilli and some soda's

Mark Edwards * Hot Dog and Buns

WBT * Cast Daddy L * Sausages and buns

Andre

WBT * 1OBXNut * Mayo, Mustard, etc.

Big Rad

BubbeBlue * Bucket of Chicken or 2

WBT * Crawfish * Grilling meat

WBT * Hat80 * Grilling meat

HighCap56 * Potato Salad and Pork & Beans

HuskyMD

QUE * I will let you know

Striperswiper * Couple buckets of chicken

TriggerFish * Plastic Ware and Trash Bags

TunaFish * Soda

Nserch4Drum * Be bringin the monkey and possible some Lumpia to fry...so will anyone be bringin a portable fryer?

Otter * I will let you know

Shaggy * Checking on Blood Worms

Chesapeakercarper * Odds & Ends

NTKG * Some meat

CocoFlea

Sgt. Slough

Sand Crab * Dessert - Cookies & Brownies

AI4WD * Brauts, Rolls, SuerKraut, fried onion/Mushroom toppins for them and 6 loafs of yeast bread

CatFish * Maybe? Knee surgery

Scorpioreno

BigJeff823 * getting there after 8:00pm

MurphMan & Liam

HuntsMan * Venison on the kabob

Master Caster * 

FishingCW * Burgers and Buns

JCreamer and Wife * Beer, propane stove, large coffee pot and coffee

Fisherman Steve * 2 bags of charcoal

TonyG *

*


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Crawfish will be there! 

Roadkillz for the grillz!!


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*CrawFish*

You still bringing grilling meat?


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*HEY "O"*

Just Let Me Know What You Need And I Will Bring It. "l"


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

CAST DADDY L said:


> Just Let Me Know What You Need And I Will Bring It. "l"


How about some sausages??


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*I'll be there......*

With grilling meats. .....Tightlines


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Cast Daddy 'L'*

Don't bring anything plastic    

Sausages will be fine and some buns.


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

Will be there..with the mayo, mustard, ketchup etc.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Will be there early with a bucket o' chicken. 

Need to verify that Forrest is still bringing his microwave.
.


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

will be there with soda's and maybe a couple bags of bunker for some feeshin


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Hat80 said:


> With grilling meats. .....Tightlines



keep that meat in yer pants....ain't nobody wanna see that 1000 year old sausage


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

BubbaBlue said:


> Will be there early with a bucket o' chicken.
> 
> Need to verify that Forrest is still bringing his microwave.
> .



we gonna be grill sergeants that weekend?


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

I'll be there with the better half. I'll bring something


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Nserch4Drum said:


> we gonna be grill sergeants that weekend?


Sure... just as long as you bringing some tender purrin' monkey. Mmmmm... 
Leave the barkie monk at home.   
.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

striperswiper said:


> will be there with soda's and maybe a couple bags of bunker for some feeshin


Go for bloods instead, unless you're gonna grill them bunker.  The cows are too full of roe to eat chunk bait.
.


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

Yup...I be there.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*[b]wbt[/b]*

in tha house


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

*Count me in w/ a cooler of beer*

Hope I'm not the only one that wants a brew or two. Come to think of it - r u allowed to drink at the peake?

Either way I'm getting excited...gonna go practice castin this weekend.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*I'll*

be there.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*I'll be there..*

Just cant wait to leave this 80 degree weather in New Zealand to come back and fish again!  
Wish I had more time off - government keeps you too busy after hours working!  

Got to finish the new rod I'm building too...

Sandcrab


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Otter said:


> Hope I'm not the only one that wants a brew or two. Come to think of it - r u allowed to drink at the peake?
> 
> Either way I'm getting excited...gonna go practice castin this weekend.



if we ain't consumin...I ain't comin


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

im seconding that


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2005)

*i'll be there..*

i'm not really sure what u guys/girls want me to bring.. but i'll bring something.. but from what i see.. all of you have enought stuff for the whole day..


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

Will be there, assorted Salty snacks to go along with the fatburgers and dogs. I always have beer with me! LOL


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

My son and I will be there if no unforeseen issues pop up. In the off chance that we don't make it I don't want to be responsible for a "mission critical" item.

I'll bring something plenty yummy though . . .


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

*will be there*

my friend eric will also be joining me.

Orest let me know what else may be needed.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

fish-on said:


> my friend eric will also be joining me.


Lord have mercy, do I smell SKUNK?  

Fred and Eric, be good to see you guys again.

Have Jeep will travel  

Oh, my SKUNK shirt need s to be medium!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

shaggy said:


> Lord have mercy, do I smell SKUNK?
> 
> Fred and Eric, be good to see you guys again.
> 
> ...



leave em alone....I'm sure I'll be there good luck charm,this time  ....
leave the skunk @ the farm


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Nserch4Drum said:


> I'm sure I'll be there good luck charm,this time  ....
> leave the skunk @ the farm


Don't know, that monkey was found, and is now home with the owners, safe, and alive, so no sticking him!

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

*Rods and reels for sale*

see classified section


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

shaggy, we actually found the same skunk shirt, but in an xxl size....so it can be fit to almost all...no need for the cut out skunk we used before....hahahaha. see you at the fling.


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

Duplicate...


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

*Attendance*

Jamaican Fisher will be there  

Got sodas


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Under the weather*

I just got out of bed today, got a really bad cold/flu.

I will have a generator there so bring what ever electrical appliances you want.

I will update list when I get back to work, doing it from home, on dial up is to slow for me.

I see that the bay water temp is at 37.


Some more items we will need:

Paper towel
Hot sause


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

i will bring paper towels! instead of meat, plenty of meat being brought, so i'll bring some bounty none of the cheapo stuff, let me know how many rolls

neil


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Can't make it*

I found out today that I have a trip west that falls on the 4th, with some back and forth until the 14th.

As a result I cannot go to the Peake event.

Guys, I am sorry. I really wanted to hook up with all of you and this whole West Coast thing has come up rather suddenly, but it is a good thing for me and the family.

I will be commuting out there a while and may move there for about a year at the end of June.

So, I gotta play it by ear, but regret I can't make the event. I will truly miss a great time.

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Come on Bob*

tell the truth. Monkey boys knocked-up and you need to blow town.  I can't say I blaim you. That trollop wouldn't get a red cent out of me either. I'll bet if you get a paternity test done, you'll find theres a gorilla in the woodpile someplace.  

All Sh*t aside Bob, we'll hate to see you go my friend.....Tightlines


----------



## charlespots (Feb 15, 2005)

*Matapeake Pier*

where is Matapeake Pier at i tring to make it


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

HighCap56 said:


> I found out today that I have a trip west that falls on the 4th, with some back and forth until the 14th.
> 
> As a result I cannot go to the Peake event.
> 
> ...





congrats BOB.............Feeshin is great,but the lure of making a better life for yer family is better.

With thinkin of movin in June....we need ta make sure we get in as much fishin ya can  

I bet I can make ya an offer on that Feeshin Mate Cart,if ya don't want ta take it....or any offers on any tackle I've sold you


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

oh no way, bob likes his koreans better for sellin his fishin mate.... thats the word at the korean market anyway!


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

NTKG said:


> oh no way, bob likes his koreans better for sellin his fishin mate.... thats the word at the korean market anyway!


Hey - If I take that gig, I am living within 30 min of many beaches. It all goes with me. I am not about to lose my fish'n life. No way.


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

whats all this monkey buissness about that i keep hearing


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

It's on the menu... that is, if they've opened up the season down in VA.
.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Monkey is a labor of Island Dweller's Love. A true delicacy to be treasured for a lifetime.

Plus, the lucky guy gets to eat the tail!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

SS...lemme know if ya want ta take a road trip....the monkey is what all fishermen eat....makes ya catch more feesh


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

i'm up for that anythang to catch some fish ...............well almost anythang


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

It's good stuff.

Man, I hope I can get some tail this trip... been a long time.  
.


----------



## FishingCW (Sep 23, 2004)

I'm still on the list for now w/ food, but if the temperature drops to 35 or below then count me out.  That's just too cold off the water for me.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I must try that Monkey meat;I wonder if it smells like $^*t.It must taste better than fried Cat.


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

mmm..... cant wait to get me some exspecialy if it helps me catch more feesh


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

just thinking ahead... we may need an alternate date just incase the bays dosent warm up in time.

*current water temps*

Place Temperature 
Baltimore, MD 39 °F / 3.9 °C 
Cambridge, MD 39 °F / 4.4 °C 
Tolchester Beach, MD 37 °F / 3.3 °C 
Washington, DC 41 °F / 5.0 °C 
Solomons Island, MD 37 °F / 3.3 °C 
Lewisetta, VA 42 °F / 5.6 °C 
Reedy Point, DE 37 °F / 3.3 °C 
Delaware City, DE 37 °F / 3.3 °C 


THe next 7 days the Hi will not exceed 44F with lows in the 20's


----------



## AI4WD (Aug 7, 2004)

*I have to Agree with Axon!*

 I have to agree with Axon, the water temps at Thomas point are dropping again! They are 38 degrees and I do not see the temps above 40 for several weeks! We are about to get blasted by another front pushing the daytime temps to 35 to 38, with 25 mph winds. I believe like Axon, The date is way to early this year! Just my .02 worth!

Hooks up,
Forrest


----------



## AI4WD (Aug 7, 2004)

*I Wish*

 I wish someone would take a varment gun to that dam% groundhog....lol   

Hooks up,
Forrest


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

if it wasnt in MD i'd take care of that problem for ya


----------

